# spa cuisine... i need help



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

i am currently working on a project for my fruit veg and starch class an i need some help. i am supposed to find recipes for all veg/fruit recipes i can use meat only as a garnish or a flavoring agent. i am realy trying to find some healthy recipes for this project. i need to get the recipe, "tweak it", and up the portions to support the ammount of buisness i expect to do in my mock restaurant. if anyone could give me some ideas as to where to look for recipes or have any they would be willing to share i would be extremely appriciative. i have looked all over and come up with squat. thanks in advance everyone.


----------



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

cant anyone help me out? ppplllleeeaaassseee?????


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Try locating a copy of _Cuisine minceur_ (it's available in English). Or look for recipes from the Golden Door or Canyon Ranch.

Sorry, but I can't believe you looked _everywhere_ if you missed those.


----------



## chef from va (Nov 13, 2003)

thanks for the response! i checked the net using webcrawler and it told me that there were no matches. i dont know why but i will look into the sources you mentioned. thanks again!


----------

